# Goat milk soap base



## barnbrat76 (Mar 16, 2011)

Has anyone used a goat milk soap base, the ones that are pre made and you melt them down and add fragrance etc? If so could you tell me more about it please. Things like ease of use, best products to use, etc. I think I want to learn to make soap but it scares me a bit without having someone to walk me thru the process and this seems like a good way to see if I want to look harder to find someone to show me how to make soap from scratch. Thanks!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

There are YouTube videos that show how to make cp soap. Here is a link to Soap Queen TV. It is the first video in a series.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR6ttCSrLJI&noredirect=1]How to Make Cold Process Soap : Lye Safety & Ingredients, Episode 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Melt & Pour soap is nothing like a good bar of Real Handmade Soap. It's like comparing apples and oranges. Most (not all) melt & pour bases are actually synthetic detergent blends. They don't lather like real soap, feel the same way on your skin, or even scent the same.
Do yourself a favor, scrounge around and find a soap making class in your area. You'll really be glad that you did.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree that melt and pour is quite different in quality to homemade soap. I have made the GM melt and pour a couple of times. It is ok, but doesn't beat my homemade soap, that's for sure. 
The melt and pour is really easy, just melt, add fragrance, color and pour into a mold. My 12yr old DD likes to make bars of melt and pour for gifts. She does this by herself. 

I understand being scared to make soap. It took me a year to gather materials and courage to make my first batch of cold process goat's milk soap. I read books, looked at videos and took notes so that I understood each step. With my first batch, I got out my materials for soaping and then I mentally went over each step before physically making the soap. This was helpful for me.

There are lots of videos on the internet that should be helpful to you. After your first few batches you'll wonder why you were uncertain about making soap. You may wish that you never learned to soap, it can be very addicting.  
Work in a well ventilated area and make sure that you have your safety equipment. I use a plastic face shield and long gloves. I may look silly, but I feel better using those safety items.

I wish we lived near one another, I would love to have you over for a day of soaping.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Barnbrat,
There are folks that do sell CP soap shreds that you can rebatch.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Are you anywhere near MD, barnbrat? Or NC? I live in MD and have family in NC and would love to show you. I was afraid to start too, but when I actually made my first batch I thought, "That was it?" I had convinced myself for so long it would be harder than it actually is!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

MDKatie said:


> I was afraid to start too, but when I actually made my first batch I thought, "That was it?" I had convinced myself for so long it would be harder than it actually is!


Yup... using lye to make soap can be dangerous but so is driving a vehicle.

Same common sense applies. Treat it with respect and use it in the correct manner and you won't get hurt.


----------



## barnbrat76 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh my! I totally forgot I posted on here! Thanks so much for all the info! I have found someone close to me that is willing to show me the ropes. I am so excited! Thanks again!!


----------

